# Marmite in Melbourne



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

PLEASE PLEASE help.... 

I have read other threads but have not found a definitive answer. Where can I buy Marmite that will taste like Marmite as my 2 year old is NOT fooled by ANY of the substitutes here.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Halo said:


> PLEASE PLEASE help....
> 
> I have read other threads but have not found a definitive answer. Where can I buy Marmite that will taste like Marmite as my 2 year old is NOT fooled by ANY of the substitutes here.


Have you tried Mighty Mite?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> Have you tried Mighty Mite?


Not yet..... Only Marmite by Sanitarium (what a company name) from new-Zealand.
Where can I get this Mighty Mite? (I'll try it on the litle'en)


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Marmite?  Can't say I like it, but hope your little one finds one that he likes over there


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

I found a great little shop in Melbourne which sells all sorts including Rib'n'Saucy nik naks and M&S food. I can't for the life of me remember what it's called, even tried googlingit. It's in a little shopping centre of one of the posh roads. Ahhh what do you know, I found the website and they don't sell marmite, but they do sell marmite crisps! Can't think of anything worse, but they might do for the time being!
Crisps
There are a few other websites like that and you never know, you might get lucky. By the way, if you find somewhere which sells British/Danish style bacon, let me know!!

Melanie


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Me again, found another website which does sell Marmite!
http://www.britishcornershop.co.uk/shop.asp?uid={9043D24E-33B1-4347-BAD6-7A76ED7F1A95}&action=menu&cat=Spreads%20and%20Pastes&subcat=Spreads%20and%20Pastes

If the link doesn't work just use the bit up to "co.uk" select the australia shop and then click on the "Spreads & Pastes" link. 
I don't know why I am encouraging Marmite consumption!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

You can get a 100g pot of Marmite (Sanitarium) for $3.11 in Coles (which you've probably already found).

The UK Marmite will be difficult to find...maybe try the food halls in David Jones department store or similar?

Dolly


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

You can find it in most supermarkets. Well, I know you definitely can in Sydney.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

maybe there's UK food store in the Melbourne area you can try? If you google it you may be able to find one (and maybe they'll even have "real" Cadburys, too).

I was very excited the other day to find out about USA Foods in Moorabbin  I'll be heading there VERY soon!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Just bought Mighty mite.... Will try it tomorrow morning to see if the little ****** will bite


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

LEGEND !!!!!!!

That worked..... He's eating it...... Woooooooooooooooooooooooooop 
Cheers


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

RESULT  

Dolly


----------



## shellbella (Feb 10, 2011)

Halo said:


> PLEASE PLEASE help....
> 
> I have read other threads but have not found a definitive answer. Where can I buy Marmite that will taste like Marmite as my 2 year old is NOT fooled by ANY of the substitutes here.


Hi There,
I'm trying to find Kiwi Marmite!! My Husband is a Brit, and I've purchase "OurMate" for him which he tells me is the same as the UK Marmite. I found it most recently in the village mini market in the Gardenvale Shops on Martin St in Brighton - hopefully that helps! Nothing like an unhappy 2yr old.


----------

